# Go on a boat they said...



## -Oy- (Sep 16, 2018)

... it'll be fun they said!

My Wife on a boat trip from Mevagissey in Cornwall a few weeks back


----------



## Falcon (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm not sure of her expression,  but  it looks  like she's  enjoying herself.


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 16, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I'm not sure of her expression,  but  it looks  like she's  enjoying herself.



Well - I'm still here so I reckon you're right


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2018)

-Oy- said:


> Well - I'm still here so I reckon you're right



Oh, she's cute! She has a good nature too; it's easy to see. Thanks for sharing, Oy.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 16, 2018)

Great photo. Your wife looks like she is getting pretty wet but a good sport about the whole thing.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 17, 2018)

Nice photo Oy. If I tagged along, I’d be hanging over the edge feeding the fishes. 

What a brave lady.


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks all  I met her when I was 12 and she was 11 and decided to keep her


----------

